# Username Change Policy



## Krummhorn

Because the number of username change requests has become somewhat popular, we have instated an addition to our Terms of Service (ToS) which reads in part:

_Username change requests will be allowed only to members in good standing. A member in "good standing" is one who has never received an infraction, or has not been issued an infraction for a period of at least one calendar year from the expiration date of the most recent infraction._

Usernames can only be changed once a year, and that includes reverting back to the previous one. So, be aware of that, please. Usernames that are offensive, sexist, profane or otherwise violate our rules and regulations will not be allowed.

We will place a notification here in this thread when a username change has been approved. It will contain the date of the change, the old username and new username.

Everything associated with the old username transfers to the new username, friends list, prior infractions, profile information, subscriptions to threads, social groups, etc. All posts that were created with the old name will then show as being created by the new name.

*Effective immediately, all username changes must only be submitted by Private Message to the Forum Staff. The Administrators are the only staff members that have the necessary forum permissions to edit that particular field of a member profile.

That said this thread is now closed. Submissions for username changes on the open boards will be deleted. 
*
Krummhorn, 
Administrator


----------



## Krummhorn

Apr-16-2015; 
Old ValueNew ValueUser NameLennartÜberstürzter Neumann


----------



## Krummhorn

Apr-27-2015; 
Old ValueNew ValueUser NameberghanssonCygnenoir


----------



## Krummhorn

May-04-2015; 
Old ValueNew ValueUser NameHermioneviolageekFrei aber froh


----------



## Krummhorn

May-15-2015; 
Old ValueNew ValueUser NamedhollingOrfeo


----------



## Krummhorn

May-16-2015; 
Old ValueNew ValueUser NameDiesIraeVIXDiesIraeCX


----------



## Krummhorn

Jun-04-2015
Old ValueNew ValueUser NameAlexanderDon Fatale


----------



## Krummhorn

Sep-18-2015
Old ValueNew ValueUser Name
Shepard FaireyVronsky


----------

